# Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?



## spinnermarv (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo, da bald die Salmonidenschonzeit vorbei ist und ich eine Wupperjahreskarte besitze, wollte ich mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen. Ich weiß nur nicht was für Schnurklassen und Routenklassen und und und..... ich brauche? Als Route fänd ich die Greys GRXI interessant.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mal ein paar Tipps geben.

petri marvin


----------



## Locke4865 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Als Anfänger gleich die Luxusklasse?
ich würde ja erstmal sehen ob mir das Flyfi überhaupt liegt 
mit einer etwas billigeren Rute oder Leihgerät von en Kumpel


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Ich habe mit einer GRX meinen Wiedereinstieg gemacht,ist eine nette Rute.
Vorteil ist das man keine Wurffehler einbaut die von Billigruten herkommt,preislich immer noch nicht so tragisch wenn einen das Fliegenfischen nicht liegt. Greys kann man immer noch gut verkaufen.


----------



## spinnermarv (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

ich wollte ja auch nicht gleich 500€ für die route ausgeben, aber es ist nun mal so, dass ich gerne qualität kaufe und als azubi in der industrie auch recht gut verdiene außerdem würde ich mir die route bei ebay holen und da kostet die so um die 150€ was ja noch geht.
hoffe ich krieg noch nen paar tipps


----------



## nobwe (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Hallo Marvin,

ich kenne die GRXi nicht, fische aber 2 GRX. Es sind sehr schöne Ruten für relativ kleines Geld. Drunter würde ich nicht einstiegen, auch nicht, wenn ich das Fischen mit der Fliege nur mal ausprobieren wollte. Schnurklasse 4 oder 5 bei einer Länge von 8,5 oder 9 ft. ist sicher die richtige Wahl. Die GRXi ist in 8'6" # 4 - 5 zu bekommen. Dazu eine Vosseler RC, RC L oder beispielsweise Lamson Konic. Fehlt noch eine Schnur. Ich fische beispielsweise eine Cortland 444SL Sylk und eine Airflo Polyfuse Distance Taper, die für meine Begriffe recht gut funktionieren.


----------



## spinnermarv (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

danke für die antwort. nur wegen der schnurklasse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. ich will hauptsächlich auf forellen und äschen in der wupper gehen, aber auch den ein oder anderen streamer werfen können. gibt es da was in der richtung?

petri spinnermarv


----------



## spinnermarv (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

.....noch was vergessen, wie teuer ist denn eine brauchbare fliegenrolle?


----------



## Wasdenn? (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> .....noch was vergessen, wie teuer ist denn eine brauchbare fliegenrolle?





100 euro.


----------



## michael21 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

mache einen wurfkurs, oder suche dir jemanden der es dir lehren kann! wenn du dann sagst das du fliegenfischen willst hast du beste vorraussetzungen am wasser. du astest dir mit unwissenheit tierisch einen ab. 

und wenn du gut verdienst, dann ziehen die 150€ fürn kurs ja auch nicht so rein, aber du bekommst das nötige equipment gestellt und kaufst dir nicht sinnlos etwas ein. vielleicht ist die greys dir zu schnell oder zu langsam. bei einem kurs findest du heraus was dir liegt und kannst anschließend auch deine fehler analysieren. wenn die schnur eine zulange keule hat, dann wirstz du zu 99% nicht klar kommen mit ihr.

ist nur ein gut gemeinter rat!


----------



## Wal1y (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

hi,
ich habe vor 2 Jahren genau so wie du angefangen und hab zunächst mehr oder weniger auch Lehrgeld gezahlt. Hab am Anfang von nem Kumpel ne 6er Dam Forrester abgekauft mit einer shimano Biocraftrolle und Biocraftschnurr, er selber konnte fliegenfischen so oh lala, aber es reichte um Fische zu fangen.
Ja und mit der hab ich dann auch das werfen gelernt und auch schnell erste Barsche fangen können. Joar paar Monate später war ich dann auch infziert und motiviert und ich entschloss was anständiges zu kaufen. Ich kaufte mir und meinem Bruder eine Guideline AVM 6er(ich angel auf seen), joar und ich muss sagen, da liegen einfach Welten. Ich bin der Meinung, dass mit etwas besserem Gerät, also halt mit den günstigen Markengeräten ( ab 120euro) es sich einfach besser werfen lernt und es mehr Spaß macht. Daher denke ich dass du mit der GRXi auch sehr gut bedient bist. Außerdem lässt sich sowas im Ernstfall auch gut verkaufen. Aber beim Thema Rolle bin ich der Meinung, das am Anfang auch ne Billigrolle wie die Kogha von Askari was taugt. Die habe ich meinem Bruder und mir nochmal gekauft. Die Rolle dient bei den Klassen bis 6 eh hauptsächlich nur als Schnurspeicher, das Geld was man das spart sollte man lieber in eine anständige Schnurr stecken! Die ist neben der Rute das wichtigste, wobei eine schöne Markenrolle an der Rute optisch schon was hergibt. Aber vom praktischen Gebrauch sehe ich( bis 6er Klasse) keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bei der Shimano gegenüber der Kogha und mit der Kogha habe ich schon nen 70er Hecht ohne Probs gedrillt. Sobald man richtig drine ist, kauft man sich eh ne schöne Rolle. Man hat das Verlangen danach und dann hat man mit den verlorenen 8euro auch nicht viel eingebüßt, da man sie als ersatzrolle nutzen kann. Ich halte es für wichtig, das man jemanden hat, der es einem zeigen kann. Ob man dafür einen Kurs besucht, sollte der Geldbeutel entscheiden. 
Ich habe es mir von einem Erfahrenen zeigen lassen und von ihm gelernt. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Einstieg in die Fliegenfischerei nicht so schwierig ist, wie einige denken. Man sollte auf jeden Fall es von einem erfahrenen Kollegen zeigen lassen.

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## spinnermarv (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

das sind schon mal gute tipps. jetzt weiß ich nur noch nicht wie das mit den schnurklassen ist und was eine gute allroundgröße ist.


----------



## s_rathje (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Ich bin mit 6-7 angefangen.
Lief auch ganz gut nur hab leichte Probleme zur Zeit, da ich auf 5-6 umgestigen bin, und das 2 ganz verschiedene Welten sind.

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage:
Du solltest eine wight forward in aftma 6 nehmen und dann eine floating: kurz wf6f
Als Rute würde ich dir eine 5-6er emfehlen und die Rolle ebenfalls in 5-6.
Allgemein gilt die 5-6er als Allroundgröße (Weißfisch, Barsch, Forelle), möchtest du aber eher auf Hecht und Meerforelle ist eine 7-8er angebracht.


----------



## von Ringenberg (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Petri,du solltest deine Rute nach dem Gewässer aussuchen!
Nur so wir es dir gelingen Spaß am Fliegenfischen zu haben.
Wie sieht den die Wupper bei dir aus:Schmal ,Breit oder Zugewachsen u.s.w..!Jahrelange Erfahrung und Roman Moser der Starfliegenfischer in Österreich lehrten mich das.

Gruß,Atze von Ringenberg


----------



## spinnermarv (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

also die wupper ist bei mir überall verschieden, es sind ja auch 23km flussstrecke. manchmal ist sie ruhig,tief und breit oder sie ist schmal, flach und schnell. aber ich werde meist im oberen teil bei solingen angeln.


----------



## spinnermarv (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390004729340

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280276483928http://cgi.ebay.de

/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280278182500


also das sind drei angebote aus ebay die ich gut finde. welche währe denn am besten für mich?


----------



## tommy78 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

*psst, nicht weitersagen |supergri*
schau dich mal in englischen Online-Angel-Shops um, da gibts die GRXI teilweise um die 80 Pfund (kommen dann noch je nach shop um die 15 Pfund versand drauf (am besten vorher anfragen)), was insgesamt ~ 95 pfund macht... beim aktuellen kurs also etwas mehr als 100 euro... lebenslange garantie (nach registrierung der rute) hast du dann eh über greys...


----------



## spinnermarv (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

das ist natürlich ein guter preis. aber wie ist das denn mit dem versand, gibt es da probleme oder läuft alles glatt?
und es gibt ja auch die schnurklasse 6/7, wäre die nicht ne gute allroundgröße?(die gibts da schon für 113€)http://www.sportfish.co.uk/product/34532/Greys_GRXi_Fly_Rods.html


----------



## tommy78 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

bei mir gabs nie probleme, ware kam nach 4-5 Tagen. Zoll muss man ja auch keinen zahlen, da es ja innerhalb der EU läuft... 
zur schnurklasse, rute etc. kann ich nichts sagen, kenn mich auch noch nicht so aus...


----------



## spinnermarv (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

hast du dir da auch diese rute gekauft? wenn ja, in welcher klasse und größe?


----------



## TeddyT (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390004729340
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280276483928http://cgi.ebay.de
> 
> ...


 
Moin,
keine, mir ist die Griffform bei den Ruten zu unbequem, ich bevorzuge einen normalen "Zigarrengriff" aus Kork, der liegt wesentlich besser in der Hand. Ich denke, daß das am Anfang sehr wichtig ist. Ansonsten ist gegen Greys nichts auszusetzen, ich fische auch eine, allerdings eine 7/8. Anfangen solltest Du, wie auch schon viele geschrieben haben mit einer 5/6, Länge max. 2,70m und einer  wf5 in schwimmender Ausführung. Wo viele Bäume stehen fische ich eine Rute in 2,40 m. Damit kann man sehr gut werfen und so ein großer Fluss ist die Wupper bestimmt auch nicht.
Noch ein Hinweis, mir persönlich gefallen 2- teilige Ruten einfach besser, aber das ist bestimmt eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Smödi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Hallo Spinnermarv,
ich habe hier bis jetzt mitbekommen, daß Du mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen möchtest und in
meinen Augen auch schon ein paar Euronen mehr für Deine Erstausrüstung ausgeben möchtest.
Da gibt es sicherlich ne Menge an Ruten und Rollen.
Was ich Dir aber aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann, ist das Explorer-Set von Guideline
( bekommst Du bei adh-fishing.de oder bei ebay als 5/6, welche ich Dir empfehlen würde, für 169 Euro).
Da hast Du Rute und Rolle gleich zusammen und das Zeugs ist nicht schlecht.
Ich hatte mir das Set auch für den Anfang geholt, werde es aber auch jetzt noch ne Weile behalten,da ich damit sehr zufrieden bin.
Vieleicht ist es ja was für Dich.


----------



## spinnermarv (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

ich denke ich habe mich jetzt für die greys in 5/6 in 2,70 entschieden:vik:. aber wie funktioniert das mit der lebenslangen garantie bei greys?, muss ich das machen oder der laden, bei dem ich die rute kaufe?#c

#h


----------



## michael21 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

funzt glaube ich bei jedem greys händler!


----------



## AGV Furrer (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Hallo Michael,

ist eine ganz einfache Sache. Du schickst die Garantiekarte an die angegebene Anschrift und sollte mal etwas sein, nimmst Du die Rute, gehst zu Deinem Händler und der kümmert sich dann um die Abwicklung.


----------



## spinnermarv (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

also, mal zusammenfassen: als route die GRXI 5/6 ind 2,70m, dazu die grxi rolle mit selber größe mit ner wf6f (vllt. auch die grxi?). ich denke damit komme ich klar, oder?:m


----------



## dat_geit (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Vergiss das mit der lebenslangen Garantie.

Für meine GRX hat es keine Teile mehr gegeben, laut hoch offzieller Aussage von Greys Deutschland.

Hätte sie gerne weiter gefischt, aber mit kaputter Spitze, ist das so ne Sache.#c


----------



## AGV Furrer (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

hallo spinnermarv,

also die rute grxi 9'0" (274 cm) in klasse 5/6 ist schon mal eine gute wahl. dazu eine preiswerte (also eine schnur die ihren preis wert ist - nicht mit billig zu verwechseln) schnur der klasse 6, und schon hast du fast alles. 
bei der rolle kannst du etwas sparen da diese in deiner schnurklasse eigentlich hauptsächlich als "schnurlager" angesehen werden kann.

die grxi-rolle fürde ich dir nur empfehlen wenn du die absicht hast dir mehrere schnüre (schimmend, sinkend, sinktip) zu zu legen. dann ist die roll eine tolle sache weil die e-spulen dabei sind. 
ansonsten würde ich dir raten, such dir eine preiswerte rolle (z.b. okuma airframe oder andere) die deutlich weniger wiegt (um die 150 gramm) , da die grxi mit ihren fast 200 gramm doch schon recht schwer ausfällt.


----------



## spinnermarv (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

ich dachte zwar auch eher an eine günstige rolle, aber da wo ich auch die rute kaufe, kostet die rolle nur 55€, also gar nicht so viel teurer als die okuma. ist doch ein guter preis, oder?|kopfkrat
habt ihr noch eine spezielle schnur und andere kleinteile, wie vorfächer und so, die ihr mir empfpehlen könnt?;+


----------



## spinnermarv (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

oder gibt es vllt. noch ne rolle mit nem ähnlichen preisleistungsverhältnis, wie die grxi, die aber leichter ist?#c


----------



## spinnermarv (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

ach, und noch was, wie siehts aus mit dem angeln im meer, kann ich die selbe schnur benutzen?


----------



## spinnermarv (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

wie siehts aus, keiner mehr da?


----------



## von Ringenberg (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Klar sind wir da,..und wenn du Info zum Zanderangeln brauchst sollst du sie haben!
Mit der Rutenklasse 5/6 bist du gut dabei weil du an der Wupper unterschiedliche 
Wasserbereiche hast.Rolle ist auch klar,prima.*Info.zu Schnur:* eine  *DT -5- F* als Tip.
*DT*= Beide Enden sind verjüngt.Ist ein Ende platt dann kannst du das Andere weiter
benutzen.Doppelte Lebensdauer! *F*= Schwimmend für flache Bereiche und Trockenfliege.
Wenn es Tiefer werden sollte Vorfach entfetten und eine Goldkopfnymphe anknoten.
Die Schnur ist dann der Bissanzeiger.20er Vorfach Nymphe .16er Vorfach Trockene.Das ist leider noch nicht alles! *1.*Backing auf die ROLLE. *2.* 5er Schnur *3.*Fliegenvorfach als übergang *4.*Ein Ring ( Tip ) um das eigendliche Vorfach zu Fliege anzuknoten !

Alles klar,Gruß von Ringenberg


----------



## von Ringenberg (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Noch was,ich habe 2 neue Alben im Forum !#6
Alles wird 2009 super werden,OK.

Petri, von Ringenberg


----------



## feuerspringer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

hi schaut mal ich hab ein forellenpuff augemacht ob diese seite gut ist
http://angelparadies-oberlemp.surfino.info/


----------



## feuerspringer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

und bitte ehrliche antwortem
#c


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

was hat denn ein forellenpuff mit fliegenfischen zu tun?|kopfkrat


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



feuerspringer schrieb:


> hi schaut mal ich hab ein forellenpuff augemacht ob diese seite gut ist
> http://angelparadies-oberlemp.surfino.info/



völlig am Thema vorbei...
und einmal reicht doch bitte


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

@von Ringenber: für was ist denn die 5er schnur gedacht?
und manche sagen, es wäre schwerer mit ner dt schnur zu werfen(am anfang), stimmt das?

p.s. schöne fische in deinem album#6


----------



## spinnermarv (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

seit ihr alle karneval feiern, oder warum antwortet mir keiner?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tobsn (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> was hat denn ein forellenpuff mit fliegenfischen zu tun?|kopfkrat


 
N bisschen klein das ganze, wenn Du den kopletten Teich in die Umbauvase bekommst. Vasen fassen ja in der Regel nicht so viel Wasser...

T


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

also ich habe mir jetzt rolle und rute gekauft:l .für 180€:m.
ist doch ein top preis,oder?


----------



## HOX (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Welche Rute, welche Rolle?


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

natürlich die, von der wir die ganze zeit reden: Greys GRXI 5/6 9ft mit derselben rolle.:vik:


----------



## HOX (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Ahso, ja das klang so als wäre es was anderes geworden.
Glückwunsch zur schönen Combo.


----------



## von Ringenberg (1. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Hallo spinnermarv,
du hast doch eine 5/6 Rute also 5er schnur oder 6er Schnur ,suche dir was aus.
Bei der 5er Schnur ist eine Rute 5/6 nicht so beim Werfen belastet und hat noch Reserven.DT habe ich am Anfang gehabt und auch jetzt noch .WF natürlich auch !
DT verkauft man nicht so gerne ,*Doppelte Lebensdauer !*


----------



## spinnermarv (3. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

mein set ist heute angekommen. echt top qualität und das für sonen preis, hammer!:m
auch der versand war sau schnell, nur 3 tage.
ich werd dann morgen nach moritz in düsseldorf fahren und mir schnur und so kaufen.

petri marv


----------



## BigEarn (3. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> mein set ist heute angekommen. echt top qualität und das für sonen preis, hammer!:m
> auch der versand war sau schnell, nur 3 tage.
> ich werd dann morgen nach moritz in düsseldorf fahren und mir schnur und so kaufen.
> 
> petri marv



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die bei Moritz Fliegenschnuere haben? Bei den beiden hier in der Ecke (Bocholt, Wesel) habe ich noch keine gesehen. |kopfkrat


----------



## spinnermarv (3. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

wenn die da hardy und greys ruten haben bis zu 1000€, dann haben die doch schnüre oder?|uhoh:


----------



## BigGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> mein set ist heute angekommen. echt top qualität und das für sonen preis, hammer!:m
> auch der versand war sau schnell, nur 3 tage.
> ich werd dann morgen nach moritz in düsseldorf fahren und mir schnur und so kaufen.
> 
> petri marv


 
da musst du dich beeilen, bis 31.3. ist der zu

PS: Wo hast du das Set gekauft?


----------



## spinnermarv (4. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

was meinst du damit, dass der zu hat?#c
ich hab das set aus irland.

petri marvin


----------



## BigGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> was meinst du damit, dass der zu hat?#c
> ich hab das set aus irland.


 
Moritz in Ddorf macht am 31.3. zu für immer-pleite-tot

Kannst du mir den Link schiggen wo du das herhast?


----------



## von Ringenberg (4. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

*Denke* an die Sachen die du sonst noch brauchst wie z.b.einen kurzen Kescher und Backing ( Schnur unter der Fliegenschnur).*Mache dir einen Zettel!* Wenn moritz platt ist bekommst du vieleicht einige Sachen *billiger *.In deinem Buch steht das meiste drin.
Hast du schon Watstiefel ? Die Müssen nicht immer Teuer sein!
Petri, Von Ringenberg


----------



## Siermann (7. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Hay @all,
sag mal spinnermarv,warum willst du unbedingt eine Fliegenrute von GREYS ,ich habe mit meinem Vater Fliegenzusammenstelungen  jeweils von der Firma GREYS "Born to Fish" und  jeweils haben wir eine <kombination der Firma Rudi Heger ,und wir stehen zu 95 % nur mit dem Gerät von Rudi Heger unten am (besser im Wasser),weil es ein besseres handling meiner meinung nach hat.Also schau mal unter www.Rudi Heger.de nach und such dir dort was passendes aus.
P.S. Wir haben folgendes Kombo jeweils:SAGE Outfit 790-4 Flight,und die Rolle is ebenfalls eine Sage Rolle 2540 mit Ultra 4 Schnur.
mfg Tim Siermann


----------



## spinnermarv (7. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

du kriegst aber auch nicht viel mit, oder?|uhoh:

p.s. : ich hab mir das set schon vor 2 wochen bestellt und war schon angeln.


----------



## Siermann (8. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Trotzdem fehlentscheidung wen ich die beiden Firmen vergleiche,und bist du zufrieden mit GREYS???
mfg Tim


----------



## spinnermarv (8. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

ich bin total zufrieden. quali stimmt, preis stimmt.
was will man mehr?


----------



## Blindfischer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



Siermann schrieb:


> Trotzdem fehlentscheidung wen ich die beiden Firmen vergleiche,und bist du zufrieden mit GREYS???
> mfg Tim




Find ich gut wie Du entscheiden kannst, ob das eine Fehlentscheidung ist....|uhoh:

Es gibt halt immer noch Leute die selbst entscheiden ob etwas für sie funktioniert oder ob nicht.
Natürlich lässt sich mit Rudi Heger Sage trallala mehr Eindruck schinden, ob man damit zurechkommt hängt aber sicher nicht an der Marke.

Gruß

ein Einstiegs-Kombo Fischer ( Vision Attack und funzt für mich prima)


----------



## Siermann (9. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Schon klar ich habe ja auch nichts gegen GREYS ich habe nur das erzählt was meine erfahrung ist und die war halt die das sich eine SAGE nun mal mehr auflläd und entläd als meine GREYS (kommt natürlich drauf an welche GREYS man hat).
Auserdem hat das nichts mit aufmerksamkeit schinden zu tun
mfg Tim


----------



## Inkognitofly (9. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Ja ja ne iss klar,
Wenn ich als Sage FÄN die wahl hätte, würde ich auch zur Greys greifen. Die Flight ist mit abstand die SCHLECHTESTE Rutenserie die Sage jemals auf den Markt gebracht hat.
Und glaube mir ich habe/hatte schon viele von denen....

TL


----------



## Siermann (10. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Bei uns schlägt die sich besser als unsere GREYS somit kan ich nichts schlechtes über die sagen ,ich hatte die serien aber vorher auch noch nicht aber was ich jetzt habe is gut und ich bin nicht der einzigste habe mich in duisburg auf der messe informiert die sagen zu 99prozent das sage mit die beste marke ist  die flieght serie supa is (aussage von AuWa)
mfg Tim


----------



## HOX (10. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Ja, wenn der AuWa das sagt, dann ist das sicherlich eine unumstößliche Grundwahrheit.

Schämt euch ihr Zweifler und Ketzer, an den Worten eine Angel-Ikone wie dem großen AuWa zu zweifeln...


----------



## Inkognitofly (10. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Hi

Das Sage mitunter einer der Besten Rutenhersteller ist, mag wohl keiner zu bezweifeln, jedoch ist die Flight Serie so unbeschreibbar schlecht, das ich Worte benutzen müsste wo ich wieder Angst einer Edition haben muss....
Leider ist es nun so dass nicht mehr der Name "Sage" auf einer Rute alleine ausreicht um was anständiges zu haben.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher das diese Serie sich nicht lange halten wird, da sie dem Image der Firma schadet.
Selbst die FLi Serie war schon zweifelhaft und war nur in einer Klasse als "Normal" zu bezeichnen.

Und der Häuptling soll erstmal lernen wie man mit Fischen um zu gehen hat. Finde diesen Mensch mehr als Peinlich. 
Da ich fast alle in Duisburg an Fliegenfischer mehr und weniger kenne, mag ich zu bezweifeln das diese die Flight Serie auch nur annähernd beurteilen.

TL


----------



## BigEarn (11. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*



Siermann schrieb:


> habe mich in duisburg auf der messe informiert die sagen zu 99prozent das sage mit die beste marke ist  die flieght serie supa is (aussage von AuWa



Bei AuWa wuerd's mich nicht wundern, wenn der die Rute noch nie in der Hand hatte und allein bei dem Namen Sage sagt 'ist supa'. Mal im Ernst, woher hat der Typ eigentlich den Titel 'Profiangler' erheischt? Wenn ich den in seiner Sendung sehe, koennte der auch jede Woche vom Forellenpuff senden...
Dem Koch das Essen wegfuttern, einige bloede, nicht ansatzweise witzige Phrasen dreschen und Fische in ihrer Groesse ausnahmslos ueberschaetzen, damit der Laie vorm TV noch mehr staunt...sonst macht der Typ nix #q


----------



## Siermann (11. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Naja kann man sehn wie mans will sag ja nur (das mit auwa)das ich mit der meinung nie alleine stehen ok???!!!!!!;()
Wen ihr genaueres über AuWa wissen wollt müßt ihr auf deren i-net seite schauen da steht alles und bei welchen firmen er gearbeitet hat(zB jenzi/degrausw)
mfg tim
ps das scheint ein streitthema zu werden und deswegen würde ich sagen wir lassen es sein bevor sich noch jemand richtig  reinstürzt ok?


----------



## von Ringenberg (11. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

*Jede Rute ist nur so gut, wie die Hand die sie führt !!!!!*
Wenn du mit deiner Rute gut Arbeiten kannst, dann passt das!! Auch billigere Ruten sind sehr Gut. Schauspieler mit teurem Angelgerät :vzum Angeben mache ich beim 

Angeln gerne platt.:g Ich habe meine Fische im Korb und er nicht.


----------



## Siermann (12. März 2009)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Fliegenrute. Greys GRXI?*

Genau darum geht es doch beim angeln um fische fangen und nicht darum das man das beste angelgerät hat (war auch nicht meine absicht das es bei mir so rüberkommt,wen es bei jemanden der fall war entschuldige ich mich hiermit auf der stelle bei ihm!).
mfg tim


----------

